# Archway 2008



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

awesome! keep us updated?


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes I will keep forum updated. I painted it black tonight and should get pics soon. 
Until then here is a picture of the chandelier I made this month. I started with a plastic urn from Lowe's, cut off the bottom and installed a small 10' bathroom fan. This is for the silk flame. I then added skulls that I casted in hard foam and welded up 16 arms from 1/8 steel rod. They extend from a 2' steel band and end at PVC/hotmelt glue candles. All the candles are wired with a standard base and i will install flicker bulbs. Also the skulls have amber LED's and there is an amber down light in the center.
It was more work than I thought it was going to be (has over 90' of lamp cord" but it turned out good


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

WHOAAAAA.....​ 
Okay, I am just speechless. The chandelier, the arch......*A.b.s.o.l.u.t.e.l.y* blown away!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Eerie... please don't ever leave us...

I mean... literally, don't sign off tonight... or tomorrow... never... never sign off Eerie...


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

cant wait to see those finish omg that is fantastic


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

YEAH add me to the list of Aaw struck
*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## serialc0d3 (Sep 8, 2008)

nice work.. Do you only use these props for a yard haunt or professionally? 
BTW, nice shop you got there.


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

OK, here is how things turned out. I bought nice cast iron finials from Ornamental Wrought Iron and Decorative Iron at DecorativeIron.com I could not use them directly because they are to heavy. So I made a mold and casted light weight plastic ones with products from smooth-on Smooth-On - Mold Making and Casting Materials for a World of Applications! 
The bat in the center is 1/8 sheet PVC to hold up in the weather.
I painted it all with flat black and washed it with a little light brown. I also added a few vines for an aged look.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Truly awesome! Man, I wish I could weld ( and cast molds ) !

Please take this in a friendly way: I'm surprised you went through all that work, but didn't putty the seams of your columns.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow! Thanks for the Smooth-On Link. It's excellent!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok, good job making my mouth dry from my mouth gaping open. Those arches are beautiful and just my style. Then, on the last picture I see your graveyard. Terrific, well done, bravo, hurrah...awesome.

How do you anchor the arches so the wind doesn't sway them?


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

Thx Terra, The columns have a thin layer of wood on the top and I just send a single screw down into it to anchor things.

Sereal, I make most of the props for our home haunt. And a few for a large Halloween party I help with.

Push, The seams don't bother me. I think they add to the aged look. But the did open a little more with the torch on that column project.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Eerie said:


> Push, The seams don't bother me. I think they add to the aged look. But the did open a little more with the torch on that column project.


Kewl... I want to insure that that was gentle ribbing on a job most well done!


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 19, 2007)

Eerie your props always look so amazing. I noticed your graveyard fencing. I really like the look of it. How was it made? Is it made of all metal or is it wood painted to looks like rusted metal?


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

The graveyard fence is a simple construction that has worked for me for 3 years now. It is foam columns with 3/8 all thread rod running up at the ends. It is has a nut and washer at the top and bottom of the base plate to bolt it in place. The fence is made of pine with metal finials at the top. It is painted with a 2 part rust finish from Metal Masters. http://www.modernmastersinc.com/pdf/ME_RustFinishTDS2007.PDF
With the steel all thread supporting the fence it has a little give or flex when someone touches it, and it bounces back. People don't lean on it this way.


----------



## 69ProCuda (Sep 19, 2008)

Simply put... GREAT WORK!!!! Keven


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

WOW WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....just awesome...


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

WAOOW  that's amazing  i love your archway, your cemetery, your fence.....well I LOVE EVERYTHING !!!!!!!


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 19, 2007)

That paint is awesome! I have never seen it before. I checked and there are a couple stores around me that sell it. I wish I knew of that stuff before I would have used it on a lot of my props..hahaha. What are the dimensions of the wood you used for the fence? It looks like maybe 1x2s for the horizontal bars and maybe like 3/4" square bars for the vertical pieces? Are your fence sections 8 ft long? About how tall are the columns and fence? How far does that paint go? I'm wondering it a gallon of it would be too much? 

Sorry for all the questions...your stuff is really just amazing..great attention to detail.


----------



## kelbelblue (Oct 1, 2008)

Beautiful work. really inspiring! I can't wait to get a house so i can join the fun!

Do you have a night picture of your graveyard? I love it and the arch just ties it all together!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful once again! What did you do with your arch from last year, which was also spectacular?

Have you posted a tutorial on your painting technique?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Dark Star said:


> Absolutely beautiful once again! What did you do with your arch from last year, which was also spectacular?


I was wondering the same thing. That was an architectural masterpiece! Hope you saved it or it went to another worthy haunt.


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

You guys are thinking of the gothic entry that I now use for a large party I help with. It was to much trouble to take it down from the house one weekend so it is now reserved for rental stuff that I am getting more into. I am in the processes of constructing a new entryway for 09 (see tutorial)


----------



## slsaman (Oct 15, 2008)

That looks amazing! You could freaking sell your work!!! I wish I had it!


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

WOW! Fan-Tastic job, you are truly an artiste'. I would kill to have a shop with that kind of room......and equipment. You obviously love what you do.....Cheers' Scruff'


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Eerie, beautiful....my wife called me and told me that she decided she wanted columns on our graveyard next year and said that yours inspired her, so we are already drawing up plans for our ideas for next year. I showed her some others, but your entry has stuck in her head. She loves yours and is inspired to create her own look for the entry topper. I may need to drop you a note or two during the winter if I have any questions if that would be ok with you!?


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

* you did a amazing job eerie, i love everything!!!*


----------



## Chinook203 (Sep 9, 2008)

Terrific job! Will have to do this one next year!


----------



## duckstruck (Oct 21, 2008)

Very Nicely Done!


----------

